# دوره دراسه المناقصات من الالف للياء



## mohammedshaban (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بناء على طلبكم حطيت الدوره كلها فى ملفات فى هذا الموضوع ارجو ان تستفيدوا جميعا
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## mohammedshaban (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تابع الباقى


----------



## م.عبد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأوائل1971 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا" جزيلا" أخي الكريم و بارك الله بك

رجاء و كرما" لا أمرا" , إدراج جميع الملفات دفعة واحدة و شكرا" مسبقا"


----------



## هاله النجار (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## هاله النجار (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## د.محبس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.baghdadbusinesscenter.org/tenders.asp

It has report on the tender proposal


----------



## علي حمادة (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا أخي العزيز على المعلومات الرائعة وأتمنا منك المساعدة العاجلة
a. Identify the factors that influence the levels of tenders for main 
works, sub-contract works or supply packages

b. Explain how these factors may affect pricing strategies.

c. Describe the common methods of tendering for contractors, sub-contractors and supply package contractors

d. Explain how different objectives might affect the tender price.

ولك والى كل الاعضاء جزيل الشكر


----------



## د.محبس (30 نوفمبر 2009)

علي حمادة قال:


> مشكور جدا أخي العزيز على المعلومات الرائعة وأتمنا منك المساعدة العاجلة
> a. Identify the factors that influence the levels of tenders for main
> works, sub-contract works or supply packages
> 
> ...



http://www.baghdadbusinesscenter.org/Tenders/USACE/How_to_Win_tenders/WRITING A WINNING PROPOSAL.pps


----------



## م.طاهر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير و على القيمة العالية التى تم اضافتها


----------



## ناصر بوبدر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## الفائدة للجميع (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoudh5 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ناصر بوبدر (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## sayed_00 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*a. Identify the factors that influence the levels of tenders for main 
works, sub-contract works or supply packages

b. Explain how these factors may affect pricing strategies.

c. Describe the common methods of tendering for contractors, sub-contractors and supply package contractors

 d. Explain how different objectives might affect the tender price

---------------

ارجو الاجابة بالتفصيل عن هذين السؤالين .. لأن الملف الموجود .. لا يتضمن الاجابة بشكل مباشر

تحياتي للجميع
*


----------



## محمد بيظو (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية .......................... مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد كم الماز (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك الخير مشكور,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mokh (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر جزيلا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.lana (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## A.Bozan (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود كبير تشكر عليه


----------



## ماجد1111 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## هلوتس (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير والى الامام دائما


----------



## صقرالخليج (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ومحتصر مفيد جدا


----------



## abu_nazar (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر وبارك الله بك


----------



## ابونمه (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان


----------



## سامو جاك (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## خالد قدورة (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور


----------



## إبراهيم كف (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا أخى العزيز على معلوماتك القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا 
" قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تزول قدما عبدا يوم القيامة حتى يسئل عن أربع : عن عمره فيما أفناه وعن شبابه فيما أبلاه وعن علمه فيما عمل به وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيما أنفقه " صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## إبراهيم كف (31 ديسمبر 2009)

لو سمحتم ياإخوانى أنا عندى معلومات عن الطرق وكتبها على الـ word بس مش عارف أرفقها علشان اللى عاوز يستفيد منها . ممكن حد يعرفنى إذاى أرفقها وشكرا .


----------



## م. احمد الموسوي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## benrezek (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هدا الجهد


----------



## نص القمر (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمدطه صادق (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاااااك الله خير


----------



## hassanaki (22 فبراير 2010)

نشكر الجميع علي هذه الجهود الممتازة
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشق السهر (22 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه على المعلومات الحلوه


----------



## HAK.K (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد1956 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

يجزيكم جميعا الله خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 ديسمبر 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> http://www.baghdadbusinesscenter.org/tenders.asp
> 
> it has report on the tender proposal


 
جزاكم الله خيرا دكتور محبس.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي محمد شعبان.


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الملفات المفيدة


----------



## فهدالادهم (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسه و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## king_magoo (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## omran1 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

10x very mush


----------



## omran1 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الملفات


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 يناير 2011)

_بارك الله فيكم ....... وادعوكم لمطالعة موضوعي ( عن المناقصات سألوني) علي هذا الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186134-6.html#post2008783_


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## حمزهههههه (7 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## هاني علي 26 (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## waleed awd (27 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## كريم رمضان الساعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## توشكى2013 (19 أغسطس 2013)

المناقصات من اهم العناصر الموجودة فى اى مشروع هندسى ودراستها جيدا هى اللبنة الاولى فى البناء الصحيح للمشروع


----------



## صقر الهندسه (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرررررررر


----------



## اسماعيل احداش (23 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adhmdemo (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م وليد (24 أغسطس 2013)

ألف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (24 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## 601463 (24 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shemey (24 أغسطس 2013)

إبراهيم كف قال:


> لو سمحتم ياإخوانى أنا عندى معلومات عن الطرق وكتبها على الـ word بس مش عارف أرفقها علشان اللى عاوز يستفيد منها . ممكن حد يعرفنى إذاى أرفقها وشكرا .



باستخدام +اضافة موضوع جديد حيث يمكنك اضافة المرفقات بالضغط علي ايقونة ارفاق ملف بالمشاركة
وستظهر نافذة جديدة حمل منها الملفات وارفقها (كما بالصورة التالية) 
ـــــــــــ
او اذا اردت ارفاقها في الرد علي موضوع اذهب للوضع المتطور اسفل الموضوع في صفحته
وعذراً للاطالة


----------



## اعجال (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## RADY511 (6 يونيو 2014)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## RADY511 (6 يونيو 2014)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## محمدالسيدعبدالغفار (7 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## said ebeid (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد شلال فرحان (9 يونيو 2014)

شكرا ع المجهود


----------



## لميس2010 (9 يونيو 2014)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (14 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## abdelbaky (14 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ... بالمحاضرات تم الأشارة لجداول مثل معدل الأداء و معدل الأستهلاك و لكن لا توجد هذه الجداول مع المحاضرات


----------

